# Super Mario theme aquarium



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Check this tank out! 



 It would be a cool theme tank to have in the house but I'm sure I would get tired of it too fast for the investment


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my - my boys would ADORE that !!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I love this! What a fantastic idea. Legos in the aquarium, fantastic


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Are Lego fish safe ? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

A quick google search points to it being ok. I would throughly clean the bricks prior to putting them in.

Apparently they float, so there are some logistics required in order to secure it. 



Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------

